# Call for Research Participants



## dataproj (Feb 2, 2010)

Good day,

I'm looking for Americans and British living in Singapore, to help out with a local research project.

The participants required are to be of ages 9 - 55.

Each participant will be required to read simple english sentences, and these sentences will be recorded in a recording lab. A monetary token of appreciation will be given at the end of the session. The recording session is expected to take about 2 hours.

Do drop me an email or PM if you are interested.

Looking forward to hear from you.


----------

